# KDE nie widzi drukarki usb ani aparatu fotograficznego (usb)

## ANTAL

Po wprowadzeniu

```

#lsusb

```

otrzymuję:

```

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04a9:3073 Canon, Inc. PowerShot A70 (ptp)

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03f0:7004 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 3320c

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

czyli sprzęt jest wykrywany..

Jednak nie przekłada się to nijak na wykrywanie go przez środowisko graficzne.

Używam KDE 3.4. Proszę o pomoc (muszę mieć możliwość ściągania fot z aparatu, czyli rozpoznawnia go nie tylko na konsoli)

----------

## v7n

Moze troche na okolo - ja korzystam z Gtkam /Zakladam, ze masz kernel dobrze skompilowany pod wzgledem sterow do USB/. Pod konie jego instalacji wywali info, ze trzeba dodac usera do grupy plugdev. Jak juz sie dodasz, to wyloguj sie i zaloguj ponownie ( aby dodanie do grupy zostalo uwzglednione ) i sprobuj jeszcze raz.

Ostatecznie sprawdz, czy wszystko dziala na roocie.

----------

## ANTAL

 *v7n wrote:*   

> Moze troche na okolo - ja korzystam z Gtkam /Zakladam, ze masz kernel dobrze skompilowany pod wzgledem sterow do USB/. Pod konie jego instalacji wywali info, ze trzeba dodac usera do grupy plugdev. Jak juz sie dodasz, to wyloguj sie i zaloguj ponownie ( aby dodanie do grupy zostalo uwzglednione ) i sprobuj jeszcze raz.
> 
> Ostatecznie sprawdz, czy wszystko dziala na roocie.

 

Nie miałem gtkam, więc  emergowałem. No i mam błąd:

```

mkdir .libs

mkdir .libs

mkdir: cannot create directory `.libs': File exists

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -I../gtk-extensions -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libexif -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"libexif\" -O2 -mcpu=i686 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -c gtk-exif-browser.c -MT gtk-exif-browser.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gtk-exif-browser.TPlo  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gtk-exif-browser.lo

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -I../gtk-extensions -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libexif -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"libexif\" -O2 -mcpu=i686 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -c gtk-exif-content-list.c -MT gtk-exif-content-list.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gtk-exif-content-list.TPlo  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gtk-exif-content-list.lo

gtk-exif-content-list.c: In function `update_foreach_func':

gtk-exif-content-list.c:376: error: too few arguments to function `exif_entry_get_value'

gtk-exif-content-list.c: In function `gtk_exif_content_list_add_entry':

gtk-exif-content-list.c:403: error: too few arguments to function `exif_entry_get_value'

make[2]: *** [gtk-exif-content-list.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../intl -I../gtk-extensions -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libexif -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"libexif\" -O2 -mcpu=i686 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -c gtk-exif-browser.c -MT gtk-exif-browser.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gtk-exif-browser.TPlo -o gtk-exif-browser.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/gtk-exif-browser.lo gtk-exif-browser.lo

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libexif-gtk-0.3.3/work/libexif-gtk-0.3.3/libexif-gtk'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libexif-gtk-0.3.3/work/libexif-gtk-0.3.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/libexif-gtk-0.3.3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 30, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Czy to wszystko musi, do cholery, działać tak opornie??!!

----------

## v7n

Nie martw sie - mnie libexif-gtk tez nie chce sie kompilowac

Sprawdz czy mozna korzystac z apartu pod rootem

----------

## pmz

Może spróbuj uprzednio doinstalować media-libs/libexif?

----------

## ANTAL

Dzięki, spróbuję...   :Sad: 

----------

## deluge

zobacz USE='gphoto2' emerge gthumb , a potem import w programie - szybko sprawnie i wygodnie  :Smile: 

----------

## ANTAL

Dzięki...  :Smile: 

----------

## deluge

A co do drukarki to postępuj wg:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Native_Windows_Printing_with_CUPS/Samba

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

jezeli chodzi o aparat, to mozesz jeszcze tu zajrzeć

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-401862-highlight-nikon.html

co prawda o nikonie, ale sprawa podobna

----------

